# USB HUBS



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Ok so I am getting my gear ready to install and I as I think about things I realise that we all at some point will require a USB HUB. With there being a plethora of uses and devices for USB it only makes sense I will try and explain the good USB HUBS. I found and bought (2) Belkin 4 port USB 2.0 hubs. They are the Belkin f5u234v1. I chose this model for many reasons. 

1) The first and most important it has an overload protection. I remember reading a post where someone said their audio interface got blown due to the constant voltage changes in a car.

2) It has a separate power plug. I could strip the plug and wire it directly to the dc power supply if I wanted to.

3) It does not require the power plug in order to use it. Since USB carries a small amount of power it can self power most compatable devices. The Belkin says in the manual that it can be used to power 2 devices without the power plug used.

4) It is stackable. I initially had an idea of putting USB hubs in various places in the vehicle. Since these are stackable I can simply everything and store them all in one place.


----------

